# Gen-Pharma Sustanon 300mg



## gpearl383 (Jun 16, 2005)

I came across a bottle of Gen-Pahrma Sust300.  Never really have heard anything about it execpt for a post on this board.  Does anyone know how I can tell if this stuff is real?  It has a lot number and exp. date but other than that no holograms or security stickers.  Do they have a website?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=736


----------



## heavy (Jun 16, 2005)

Its very good...I saved a bottle of it and I am using 1 cc EOD right now...this is my favourite GP product...


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 16, 2005)

GenPharma is a excellent brand bro.  I've used both testosterone enanthate and currently cypionate.


----------



## gpearl383 (Jun 16, 2005)

Are the bottles usally individually packaged?  What country is this product made in?  Has anyone heard of fakes going around?  (I will try to get a pic of the bottle posted today - have to get camera). Thanks


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 16, 2005)

gpearl383 said:
			
		

> Are the bottles usally individually packaged?  What country is this product made in?  Has anyone heard of fakes going around?  (I will try to get a pic of the bottle posted today - have to get camera). Thanks



The products are made in the U.S.A.  and no fakes are sold (at least not yet)  The source is a great guy and really reliable.  Fast and discreet.


----------



## Tank12 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Great Source*

This is a GREAT source. The Sust 300 you have is real and very good. I have been doing 1cc EOD for the past 5 weeks and have great gains. I also am using their EQ and Deca, All highly recommended..You will be very happy with their gear. HAPPY GROWING !!!!


----------



## Freejay (Jun 16, 2005)

The pics show amber vials, but he also uses clear.


----------



## gpearl383 (Jun 16, 2005)

The bottles I have are clear with a black top that says Flip Off.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 16, 2005)

gpearl383 said:
			
		

> The bottles I have are clear with a black top that says Flip Off.




Yep...That's GP bro.  He uses different color tops on different gear (green on Masteron, white on Prop, etc.)


----------

